# 2.6.11 + ati

## ro

hi,

also mit kernel 2.6.10 hat meine ati mobility radeon 9700 wunderbar funktioniert. jetzt bin ich umgestiegen auf 2.6.11 (habs mit 2.6.11-gentoo-r3, vanilla-2.6.11.3 probiert) und emerge ati-drivers spuckt lauter fehler aus. und zwar fehlermeldungen a la

```
/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.8.25/work/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:2921: error: request for member `bind_memory' in something not a structureor union

```

naja, davon ne ganze reihe. wollte wissen obs jemand geschafft hat mit der 2.6.11er reihe ein fglrx modul zu kompilieren.

----------

## NightDragon

Also auch wenn Du wissen willst, obs jemand geschafft hat, kann ich nur sagen, das ichs nicht geschafft habe.

2.6.11 hat andere API-Befehle (Siehe deinen fehlermeldungen) daher greift der ATI Treiber auf "alte" API's zu, die der 2.6.11er nicht mehr bzw. unter anderem Namen hat.

Ich hatte im Netz so einige Patches gefunden, aber funktionierten bei mir alle nicht.

Wir haben mal wieder das los der ATI-Treiber: WARTEN... *suefz*

----------

## ro

verdammt! naja, war ja wieder klar: ATI. einmal und nie wieder!

----------

## toralf

works for me:

```

nhh221 ~ # uname -a

Linux nhh221 2.6.11.2 #1 Tue Mar 15 10:53:54 CET 2005 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.70GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

nhh221 ~ # qpkg -I -v -nc ati-driver

media-video/ati-drivers-extra-8.10.19

media-video/ati-drivers-8.10.19

```

Aus dem Changelog:

```

05 Feb 2005; Dylan Carlson <absinthe@gentoo.org>

  +files/fglrx-2.6-pagetable.patch, ati-drivers-8.8.25-r3.ebuild:

  4-level page table patch for 2.6.11 kernels (should be ok with =< 2.6.10 too).

```

----------

## ro

ok, ich habs zumindest kompilieren können, erhalte aber nach insmod folgendes:

insmod: error inserting './fglrx.ko': -1 Operation not permitted

???

----------

## NightDragon

Also er will bei meiner Kernel nach wie vor das Modul nicht laden... leider.

----------

## Jinidog

Gibt's zu diesem Thema was Neues?

Schließlich ist Kernel 2.6.11 jetzt stable.

----------

## n0rad

 *ro wrote:*   

> ok, ich habs zumindest kompilieren können, erhalte aber nach insmod folgendes:
> 
> insmod: error inserting './fglrx.ko': -1 Operation not permitted
> 
> ???

 

Versuch mal deinen Kernel ohne DRM zu kompilieren (auch nicht als Modul). Hatte den gleichen Fehler beim wechsel von 2.6.10 zu 2.6.11. Nun läuft wieder alles wie zuvor. Viel Erfolg.

MfG

Jonas

----------

## metropolix

bei mir läuft zwar 2.6.11 + ati treiber inkl. DRM aber nur mit plain x.org und bestenfalls unter fluxbox .

Mit den Fenstermenagern xfce4 und gnome, ja selbst mit gdm bricht alles zusammen  :Evil or Very Mad: 

metropolix

----------

## NightDragon

Hier das selbe.

ATI ist einfach furchtbar, KDe ist völlig zu vergessen, das Modul ist nicht ladebar usw...

----------

## flubber

Für die, die es interessiert, ich habe xorg mit ner ati 9600 mobile unter einem 2.6.11-r5 am Laufen.

AGP habe ich im Kernel aktiviert, Beim ATI-Treiber, benutze 8.12.10, den internen AGP deaktiviert.

Rennt!!

Flubber

----------

## NightDragon

Jope - das durfte man bei den älteren Kernels nicht machen. Bis jetzt hauts so super hin  :Smile: 

----------

## reptile

bei mir läuft 2.6.11-r5 mit ner mobility radeon und den fglrx-treibern in version 8.10.19. agpgart habe ich als modul, wird aber automatisch geladen vom fglrx-treiber. drm und radeon-treiber sind zwar als module übersetzt, aber nicht geladen. 

ich hatte auch mal probleme mit dem treiber, war aber nur, weil ich mal vergessen hatte, opengl-update ati auszuführen.

----------

## ro

bei mir funktionierts auch, sogar 3D Beschleunigung und Framebuffer. Allerdings: wenn ich von X einmal auf die Konsole schalte und wieder zurück ist nichts mehr lesbar (Konsolen schon wieder) ...

----------

## fabi@allstuff.de

habe bei mir ein ähnliches problem:

fabi root # modprobe fglrx

FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r5/video/fglrx.ko): Operation not permitted

egal, ob mit, ohne oder agpgart als modul, es geht nichts.

Leider konnte mir im Hauptforum selbst auch niemand weiterhelfen.

Also warten warten warten, bis dann nächstes Jahr genau zu Weihnachten ein super Treiber rauskommt, der sogar schneller als die Nvidia ist.

----------

## ro

so ne sch... hier! weiß jemand zufällig wie man nen 1280x800 screen auf 1024x768 runterschraubt? dass in den konsolen und X nur der mittlere teil verwendet wird? Bei chromium ist das nämlich so wenn ich auf 1024x768 stelle: da bleibt links+rechts ein kleiner schwarzer rand, und unten/oben ein paar schwarze pixel-reihen.

----------

## fabi@allstuff.de

Geh in /etc/X11 und änder die xorg.conf indem du die entsprechende Auflösung löschst.

Würde ich dazu sagen.

Vielleicht gibts aber ne bessere Möglichkeit.

----------

## ZX-81

Mit vanilla-sources-2.6.11.5 und ati-drivers-8.10.19 hat DRI auf meinem Centrino-Laptop (ACER TM 292LMi) mit ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9700 mit dem agpgart Treiber des Kernels noch geklappt.

Jetzt mit vanilla-sources-2.6.11.6 und ati-drivers-8.12.10 geht es nicht mehr  :Rolling Eyes: 

dmesg:

```

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.12.10 [Apr  4 2005] on minor 0

[fglrx] AGP detected, AgpState   = 0x00000000 (hardware caps of chipset)

[fglrx:firegl_unlock] *ERROR* Process 8391 using kernel context 0

```

/var/log/Xorg.0.log:

```

II) fglrx(0): UMM area:     0xa87ad000 (size=0x03853000)

(II) fglrx(0): driver needs X.org 6.8.x

(II) fglrx(0): detected X.org 6.8.2

(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 5

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card1

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card2

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card3

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card4

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card5

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card6

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card7

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card8

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card9

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card10

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card11

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card12

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card13

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card14

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmGetBusid returned ''

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] loaded kernel module for "fglrx" driver

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.0

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:1:0:0"

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xe09e5000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xe09e5000 to 0xb7d00000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xa8000000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit done

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx

(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 8.12.10

(II) fglrx(0):     Date: Apr  4 2005

(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI FireGL DRM kernel module

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        2.6.11.6

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] register handle = 0xe0010000

(EE) fglrx(0): [agp] unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENOMEM"

(EE) fglrx(0): cannot init AGP

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] removed 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] unmapping 8192 bytes of SAREA 0xe09e5000 at 0xb7d00000

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *

```

In ati-drivers-8.12.10 not working for me wird dasselbe Problem beschrieben und als Lösung auf nForce + Radeon + 2.6-test10-mm1 verwiesen. Dort wird das Problem durch Verwendung der agp-treiber der ati-drivers gelösst. Bei mir kommt da leider nur:

dmesg:

```
fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_bind_memory

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_enable

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_backend_acquire

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_free_memory

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_allocate_memory

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_unbind_memory

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_copy_info

fglrx: Unknown symbol agp_backend_release
```

/var/log/Xorg.0.log:

```
(II) fglrx(0): driver needs X.org 6.8.x

(II) fglrx(0): detected X.org 6.8.2

(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

[drm] failed to load kernel module "fglrx"

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] drmOpen failed

(EE) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit failed!

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *

```

 *ro wrote:*   

> so ne sch... hier! 

 

FULL ACK  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ro

verdammt! wenn in die xorg.conf die auflösung von 1024x768 reinschreibe wird das bild gestreckt  :Sad: 

----------

## fabi@allstuff.de

versuche es mal mit 1024 x 640.

Damit hast du ein 16 : 10 Verhältniss.

Vielleicht gehts ja.  :Smile: 

----------

## happyfish

 *fabi@allstuff.de wrote:*   

> 
> 
> fabi root # modprobe fglrx
> 
> FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r5/video/fglrx.ko): Operation not permitted
> ...

 

Ich hab hier genau dasselbe (Acer Travelmate 4001WLMi, M Radeon 9700. btw: Characterdevices Intel 440LX.... || i865? wenn agpart aktiviert  :Question:  )

DRM ist nicht im Kernel und ich habe alle möglichen Varianten mit /dev/agpart und auch DRM probiert.

Gibt es inzwischen ein workaround  :Question: 

```

vanilla 2.6.11.6

ati-drivers 8.12.10

```

----------

## NightDragon

Also agpgart und der dazugehörige Chipsatztreiber müssen beide als Modul erstellt werden. Dann müssen die ATI-Treiber "gemergt" werden. Dann agpgart und treiber f. chipsatz laden.

Bsp.: /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

```

agpgart

sis-agp

fglrx

```

Diese Reihenfolge sollte genau eingeahlten werden. Welche Module davor oder nach diesen 3 kommen, ist egal.

Wichtig ist nur das agpgart und der Chipsatztreiber als Modul existieren noch bevor der ATI-Treiber installiert wurde, dann erst ati installieren bzw. "drüberinstallieren".

Dannach sollte fglrx sich laden lassen.

----------

## tuxmonkeyy

Tut mir echt leid...aber ich verstehe das nicht so richtig was hier so alles steht! Funktionierts jetzt? Mit Vanilla.Sources gehts oder gehts nicht??

Hab mich nach folgendem howto gerichtet --> http://odin.prohosting.com/wedge01/gentoo-radeon-faq.html

Also ich habs auch gerade versucht aber ergebnis sieht wie folgt aus:

```

bash-2.05b# modprobe fglrx

FATAL: Module fglrx not found.

```

```

lspci

0000:01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 NJ [Radeon 9800 XT](Secondary)

```

```

bash-2.05b$ fglrxinfo

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.2.1)

```

Wäre für Hilfe wirklich dankbar..oder wenn jmd ein gutes howto kennt...bin für alles offen..nur nicht aufgeben  :Smile: 

Mfg Marc

----------

## NightDragon

@tuxmonkeyy

Zeigt /usr/src/linux auf die richtigen Kerne-Sources?

Ist agpgart / chipsatz-treiber als modul erstellt?

Und dann auch 

```
emerge ati-drivers
```

 gemacht?

Also der Treiber müsste zu 99% mit jeder Kernel laufen, sofern nicht das gapgart (und wieso sollte es auch) fehlt.

----------

## tuxmonkeyy

also ich muss gleich sagen das ich mit linux im allgemeinen erst vor kurzem angefangen habe...es klappt zwar ganz gut aber einige Hürden sind ncoh zu nehmen!

Also mein Kernel zeigt auf die richtige Source (denke ich)

```

bash-2.05b$ ls -l /usr/src/linux

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 23 Apr  2 02:02 /usr/src/linux -> /usr/src/linux-2.6.11.2

```

aehm wenn du mmit "als modul erstellt meinst das in der Kernel config ein "M" steht dann habe ich das nicht...bei mir ist ein "*"  :Smile: 

liegt es vielleicht daran??

Mfg Marc

----------

## happyfish

@NightDragon thx, aber es hilft nicht.

@tuxmonkeyy: mein problem (und das der vorredner) ist, dass sie fglrx nicht laden können (Fehler siehe oben)

```

# emerge -C ati-drivers

```

dann Kernel; wie das mit dem link sein muß, steht hier: http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=7

```

Device Drivers

 Character Devices

  <M> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)

  <M> Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support

```

dann das übliche:

```

# make

# make modules_install

# cp arch/i386/boot/boot/bzImage /boot/kernelname

# cp System.map /boot/System.map-kernelnummer

# cp .config /boot/oldconfig

# emerge ati-drivers

```

jetzt in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 wie von NightDragon beschrieben

agpgart

intel-agp #(bei mir intel)

fglrx

```

# modules-update

# reboot

```

.. und fglrx wird immer noch nicht geladen; mit modprobe wieder permitted (siehe oben)

edit:

```

# dmesg | grep fglrx

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use locked dma buffers: 430 MBytes

[fglrx:firegl_stub_register] *ERROR Unable to the open somealready present DRM kernel module!

```

DRM ist aber definitiv nicht einkompiliert!Last edited by happyfish on Wed Apr 13, 2005 8:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tuxmonkeyy

gesagt getan  :Smile:  bei den modulen beim booten kommt ne Fehlermeldung bei fglrx!

Hier mal meine Xorg.log

```

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *

```

fglrx

```

bash-2.05b$ fglrxinfo

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.2.1

```

```

bash-2.05b# modprobe fglrx

FATAL: Module fglrx not found.

```

Mfg Marc

P.S. Vielen Dank für die schnellen AntwortenLast edited by tuxmonkeyy on Wed Apr 13, 2005 8:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tuxmonkeyy

hmm in dmesg steht gar nix von fglrx  :Sad: 

*edit*

habe im automodul via-agp angegeben! Muss da nur via rein?Last edited by tuxmonkeyy on Wed Apr 13, 2005 7:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## happyfish

der x-server spielt noch keine rolle, solange man das modul fglrx nicht laden kann (modprobe). ach manno, das ist so fies   :Sad: Last edited by happyfish on Wed Apr 13, 2005 11:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tuxmonkeyy

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> # dmesg | grep fglrx
> ...

 

was ist DRM?

Mfg monkeyy

----------

## happyfish

http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/

im wesentlich eine art interface zwischen kernel und hardwaretreibern. in allen aktuellen threads zum problem steht, daß man es nicht einkompilieren sollte.

ich krieg das blöde modul einfach nicht geladen  :Sad: 

----------

## tuxmonkeyy

Vielen Dank!

Warum kommt aber bei dir fglrx schon bei dmesg?? Wie lange haste das 

Problem jetzt schon?

Irgendwie scheint das ja komplett zu fehlen bei mir dann bzw. er versuchts erst gar nicht zu laden??

Man das ist ja ein krasser act bis das läuft  :Very Happy: 

greets

----------

## NightDragon

hm... 

also wie ich das gsehen habe, darf DRM bzw. DRI nicht im kernel sein (absolut nicht, nicht als modul(M) und nicht als fixes(*) )

evtl. noch das modules-update durchlaufen lassen.

Im kernel ist bei mir nichts von ATi und graphik aktiv, AUßER:

vesafb-tng (nicht nötig für den treiber)

agpgart als modul

chipsatz (intel-agp, via-agp, sis-agp usw... - je nach chipsatz)

und nach einem make

einem make modules_install

einem modules-update

und einem emerge ati-drivers

hab ich nichts gemacht.

wenn man nicht neustarten will, dann kann man folgendes machen:

modprobe <modulname>

ALSO:

```

modprobe agpgart

modprobe sis-agp

modprobe fglrx

```

Anstelle von sis-agp wie gewohnt, jedem wie er's braucht.

Wenn nach dem modprobe eine fehlermeldung auftaucht dann konnte das modul nicht geladen werden.

kommt keine meldung, kann man mittels lsmod kontrollieren, ob das Modul geladen wurde.

lsmod gibt eine Liste der geladenen module aus.

Wenn man, aus welchen gründen auch immer, die module entladen will, dann muss man dies in umgekehrter reihenfolge machen.

möglich mit rmmod

rmmod <modulname>

also zuerst fglrx, dann sis-agp, dann agpgart. Das deswegen, weil jeder der treiber auf den vorherigen zugreift.

----------

## happyfish

danke für deine ausführliche hilfe, aber es hilft nichts.

ich hab jetzt alle emfohlenen (und nicht empfohlenen) parameter gesetzt und wie blöde kompiliert. immehin konnte ich beim mergen von ati-drivers noch eine meldung entdecken; sinngemäß:

```

DRM disabled

MTTR enabled

AGP enabled

```

@tuxmonkeyy: beim booten wird versuch das modul fglrx zu laden. dmesg gibt u.a. einen puffer aus, in dem die letzten kernelereignisse geloggt sind.Last edited by happyfish on Thu Apr 14, 2005 6:28 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NightDragon

@happyfish

d. h. er ladet das Modul? d. h. es steht unter lsmod?

----------

## happyfish

nein, er versuch zu laden. es kommt dann wieder not permitted. dmesg wie oben beschrieben.

eine interessante sache habe ich gerade herausgefunden:

booten wie gehabt, fglrx wird nicht geladen, agpgart und intel-agp laut bootlog ja.

aber interessant:

```

# lsmod

agpgart #aber nichts von intel-agp zu sehen!

# modprobe intel-agp # keine fehlermeldung!

# lsmod

agpgart #wieder nichts von intel-agp!

# rmmod intel-agp

ERROR: Module intel_agp does not exist in /proc/modules #man beachte den _ :!: 

```

testweise:

```

# modprobe intel_agp # keine fehlermeldung

agpgart #wieder nichts von intel-agp

# rmmod intel_agp

ERROR: Module intel_agp does not exist in /proc/modules

```

kann es sein, daß hier der _ und das - die sache verrückt machen und daß der intel-treiber der wahre schuldige ist?

nachti zusammen  :Wink: 

----------

## NightDragon

wenn du im make menuconfig auf den eintrag des intel-treibers gehst und dann auf help, solltest du den modul-name sehen.

soweit ich weiß ist das aber ein bindestrich.

----------

## happyfish

morgen zusammen,

also menuconfig meint 

```
INTEL_AGP
```

. ich hab mal alles bein den modulen auf den unterstrich umgestellt (erfolglos). verwunderlich ist, daß man 

```
lsmod
```

 nichts von intel-agp oder intel_agp sieht, aber bei 

```
modprobe intel-agp # oder intel_agp
```

 und auch beim automatischen bootladen keine fehlermeldung erscheint. für mich ist zumindest zweifelhaft, ob das modul richtig geladen ist.

----------

## tuxmonkeyy

Hallo zusammen!

Also bei mir wird das agpart modul richtig geladen! 

```

bash-2.05b$ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

parport_pc             29508  0

parport                30664  1 parport_pc

radeonfb               63556  1

via_agp                 7424  1

agpgart                27688  1 via_agp

```

Aber wenn ncihts von ati geladen sein darf...müsste da das radeonfb nicht auch aus sein?

Habe hier mal nen Sreen von meiner Character Device config--->http://home.arcor.de/marcmx2/print.pdf

Das irgendwo ist doch da ein kleiner Fehler drin  :Smile: )

Mfg

----------

## happyfish

 *tuxmonkeyy wrote:*   

> Also bei mir wird das agpart modul richtig geladen!

 mir ging es um intel_agp (bei dir via_agp), was nicht sichtbar ist, obwohl es anscheinend korrekt geladen wurde. da du aber ebenfalls fglrx nicht laden kannst, scheint das problem doch eher am kernel oder bei den ati-drivers zu liegen.

naja, was es auch immer sei,  bin für jeden weiteren tipp dankbar.

----------

## NightDragon

@tuxmonkeyy

radeonfb ist der Framebuffertreiber für Radeon-Karten, mit dem gibst teils aber Probleme.

daher empfehle ich den vesafb-tng, läuft bei mir (siehe Signatur) problemlos.

@happyfish, sicher das du den intel agptreiber brauchst? Ich mein, ich finds komisch das er bei dir nicht unter lsmod auftaucht. Er muss aber zu sehen sein, es sei den, er ist fix einkompiliert.

Ich vermute das genau da dein Problem ist.

Versuch mal ne andere Kernel (vetl. eine r runter oder rauf).

Für beide:  :Wink: 

Welche Version des Treibers verwendet ihr? Ich habe hier den 8.12.10 im einsatz, aber auch der 8.10.19 funktionierte bei mir problemlos mit der aktuellen kernel.

----------

## tuxmonkeyy

Alles klar..werde ich gleich mal machen....allerdings ist mir beim lesen eben aufgefallen das die meisten die gentoo-dev-sources haben..ich hab die vanilla-sources...könnte das das problem sein?

mfg

*edit*

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Module                  Size  Used by
> 
> parport_pc             29508  0
> ...

 

Ich glaub ich hab die ältere version des treibers....8.10.19

mfg

----------

## NightDragon

Hm... das wäre eine möglichkeit tuxmonkeyy, das es an den vanilla-sources liegt. Aber eigentlich (bis auf den vesafb-tng - den man aber nicht braucht) sollte es mit jeder aktuellen kernel gehn.

STOPP *aufnkopfgreif*

Welche Kernelvrsion hast du?

----------

## happyfish

ich hab alles probiert, mit/ohne chipsatz, mit/ohne ....

ich wollte auch gerne mal die dev-sources checken, nur wo sind sie hin? http://www.gentoo-portage.com/sys-kernel ? und emerge findet auch nix mehr  :Sad: 

----------

## NightDragon

 *happyfish wrote:*   

> ich wollte auch gerne mal die dev-sources checken, nur wo sind sie hin?

 

die dev und die normalen sind zusammengelegt worden.

D. h. gentoo-dev-sources und gentoo-sources gibt es als seperates nicht mehr.

genau wie die vanilla sources.

damit man die 2.6er Kernelreihe verwenden kann trägt man bei den gentoo-sources folgendes ein:

Selbiges gilt für die 2.6er Reihe bei den vanilla-sources. nur eben dann muss vanilla usw... eingetragen werden.

einzutragen unter /etc/portag/packages.unmask:

```
>=sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6

>=sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6

```

----------

## happyfish

thx für die info. r5 verbietet sich für mich, da sich da dma nicht aktivieren läßt. vgl: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2303671-highlight-.html#2303671

ati: 8.12.10Last edited by happyfish on Thu Apr 14, 2005 5:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tuxmonkeyy

2.6.11.2

mfg

----------

## NightDragon

@happyfish

und r4 geht? ... r6 ist übrigens gerade aktuell.

@tuxmonkeyy, okay dann kanns das auch net sein... *grübel*

----------

## tuxmonkeyy

also ich bin ein extremer nuub! Von daher kanns auch was vollig grundlegendes sein..woran du jetzt vielleicht gar nicht denkst!

Mfg

----------

## happyfish

verdammt: mit r6 läßt sich fglrx laden und dma läuft auch. irre  :Smile: 

recht vielen dank für die geduldige hilfe. spitze!  :Exclamation: 

----------

## NightDragon

*hehe* super.

----------

## tuxmonkeyy

also dank nightdragons super hilfe gehts jetzt auch bei mir!!

```

bash-2.05b$ fglrxinfo

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: RADEON 9800 Generic

OpenGL version string: 1.3.4893 (X4.3.0-8.10.19)

```

Problem bei mir war...*peinlich* hatt kein "emerge sync" gemacht und daher konnte ihc nicht den neusten Ati treiber laden....der alte funktioniert nicht bei mir nicht..der neue schon!

Habe jetzt allerdings das Problem, das ich ..wenn ich Enemy-Territory starten will ein schwarzer Bildschirm kommt...nach ca. 20sekunden kommt der Startbildschirm aber es lagged so heftig und ich kann gar nix mehr machen ausser Strg+Alt+Backspace  :Sad: 

glxgears geht, aber fgl_glxgears nicht...kommt in der Konsole die ganze zeit die meldung...

```

bash-2.05b$ fgl_glxgears

FGLTexMgr: open of shared memory object failed (Function not implemented)

__FGLTexMgrCreateObject: __FGLTexMgrSHMmalloc failed!!!

fglX11AllocateManagedSurface: __FGLTexMgrCreateObject failed!!

FGLTexMgr: open of shared memory object failed (Function not implemented)

__FGLTexMgrCreateObject: __FGLTexMgrSHMmalloc failed!!!

fglX11AllocateManagedSurface: __FGLTexMgrCreateObject failed!!

FGLTexMgr: open of shared memory object failed (Function not implemented)

__FGLTexMgrCreateObject: __FGLTexMgrSHMmalloc failed!!!

fglX11AllocateManagedSurface: __FGLTexMgrCreateObject failed!!

FGLTexMgr: open of shared memory object failed (Function not implemented)

__FGLTexMgrCreateObject: __FGLTexMgrSHMmalloc failed!!!

fglX11AllocateManagedSurface: __FGLTexMgrCreateObject failed!!

FGLTexMgr: open of shared memory object failed (Function not implemented)

__FGLTexMgrCreateObject: __FGLTexMgrSHMmalloc failed!!!

fglX11AllocateManagedSurface: __FGLTexMgrCreateObject failed!!

FGLTexMgr: open of shared memory object failed (Function not implemented)

__FGLTexMgrCreateObject: __FGLTexMgrSHMmalloc failed!!!

```

Dmesg

```

bash-2.05b$ dmesg | grep fglrx

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 430 MBytes.

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.10.19 [Feb  9 2005] on minor 0

[fglrx] AGP detected, AgpState   = 0x1f000a0b (hardware caps of chipset)

[fglrx] AGP enabled,  AgpCommand = 0x1f000302 (selected caps)

[fglrx] free  AGP = 121909248

[fglrx] max   AGP = 121909248

[fglrx] free  LFB = 116387840

[fglrx] max   LFB = 116387840

[fglrx] free  Inv = 134217728

[fglrx] max   Inv = 134217728

[fglrx] total Inv = 134217728

[fglrx] total TIM = 0

[fglrx] total FB  = 0

[fglrx] total AGP = 32768

[fglrx:firegl_rmmap] *ERROR* map 0xdd0f3db0 still in use (map_count=1)

[fglrx:firegl_rmmap] *ERROR* map 0xdd0f3d70 still in use (map_count=1)

[fglrx:firegl_rmmap] *ERROR* map 0xdd0f3e70 still in use (map_count=1)

[fglrx:firegl_rmmap] *ERROR* map 0xdd0f3ef0 still in use (map_count=1)

[fglrx:firegl_rmmap] *ERROR* map 0xdd0f3f30 still in use (map_count=1)

[fglrx] AGP detected, AgpState   = 0x1f000a0b (hardware caps of chipset)

[fglrx] AGP enabled,  AgpCommand = 0x1f000302 (selected caps)

[fglrx] free  AGP = 121909248

[fglrx] max   AGP = 121909248

[fglrx] free  LFB = 116387840

[fglrx] max   LFB = 116387840

[fglrx] free  Inv = 134217728

[fglrx] max   Inv = 134217728

[fglrx] total Inv = 134217728

[fglrx] total TIM = 0

[fglrx] total FB  = 0

[fglrx] total AGP = 32768

```

Weiss jmd Rat...kann das an meiner xorg.conf liegen?? Das da eine einstllung falsch ist?

Mfg tuxmonkeyy

----------

## tuxmonkeyy

```

# File: XF86Config-4

# File generated by fglrxconfig (C) ATI Research, a substitute for xf86config.

# Note by ATI: the below copyright notice is there for servicing possibly

# pending third party rights on the file format and the instance of this file.

#

# Copyright (c) 1999 by The XFree86 Project, Inc.

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

# 

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

# 

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# THE XFREE86 PROJECT BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

# 

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of the XFree86 Project shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from the

# XFree86 Project.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the XF86Config(4/5) man page for details about the format of 

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# DRI Section

# **********************************************************************

Section "dri"

# Access to OpenGL ICD is allowed for all users:

    Mode 0666

# Access to OpenGL ICD is restricted to a specific user group:

#    Group 100    # users

#    Mode 0660

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

    Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# If you don't have a floating point coprocessor and emacs, Mosaic or other

# programs take long to start up, try moving the Type1 and Speedo directory

# to the end of this list (or comment them out).

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"    "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"   "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"   "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"   "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions" "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for XFree86

#    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

#    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant" ""

#    Option "XkbOptions" ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc104"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"   "ImPS/2"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

    Option "Device"     "/dev/input/mice"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate" "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the XF86Config man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"           "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"           "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"           "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"           "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"   "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode"  "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"   "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"           "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"           "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"           "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"           "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"   "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode"  "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"    "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"   "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 80.5

    VertRefresh 20 - 60

    Option "DPMS"

# === mode lines based on GTF ===

# VGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "640x480@100" 43.163 640 680 744 848 480 481 484 509 +hsync +vsync

# SVGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "800x600@100" 68.179 800 848 936 1072 600 601 604 636 +hsync +vsync

# XVGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1024x768@100" 113.309 1024 1096 1208 1392 768 769 772 814 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@60" 81.642 1152 1216 1336 1520 864 865 868 895 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@85" 119.651 1152 1224 1352 1552 864 865 868 907 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@100" 143.472 1152 1232 1360 1568 864 865 868 915 +hsync +vsync

# 1280x960 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1280x960@75" 129.859 1280 1368 1504 1728 960 961 964 1002 +hsync +vsync

# 1280x960 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1280x960@100" 178.992 1280 1376 1520 1760 960 961 964 1017  +hsync +vsync

# SXGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1280x1024@100" 190.960 1280 1376 1520 1760 1024 1025 1028 1085 +hsync +vsync

# SPEA GDM-1950 (60Hz,64kHz,110MHz,-,-): 1280x1024 @ V-freq: 60.00 Hz, H-freq: 63.73 KHz

# Modeline "GDM-1950"  109.62  1280 1336 1472 1720  1024 1024 1026 1062 -hsync -vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 133.142 1600 1704 1872 2144 1000 1001 1004 1035 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 169.128 1600 1704 1880 2160 1000 1001 1004 1044 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 194.202 1600 1712 1888 2176 1000 1001 1004 1050 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 232.133 1600 1720 1896 2192 1000 1001 1004 1059 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 136.385 1600 1704 1872 2144 1024 1027 1030 1060 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 174.416 1600 1712 1888 2176 1024 1025 1028 1069 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 76Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 170.450 1600 1632 1792 2096 1024 1027 1030 1070 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 198.832 1600 1712 1888 2176 1024 1027 1030 1075 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1080 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1920x1080" 172.798 1920 2040 2248 2576 1080 1081 1084 1118 -hsync -vsync

# 1920x1080 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1920x1080" 211.436 1920 2056 2264 2608 1080 1081 1084 1126 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1200 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1920x1200" 193.156 1920 2048 2256 2592 1200 1201 1203 1242 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1200 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1920x1200" 246.590 1920 2064 2272 2624 1200 1201 1203 1253 +hsync +vsync

# 2048x1536 @ 60

# Modeline "2048x1536" 266.952 2048 2200 2424 2800 1536 1537 1540 1589 +hsync +vsync

# 2048x1536 @ 60

# Modeline "2048x1536" 266.952 2048 2200 2424 2800 1536 1537 1540 1589 +hsync +vsync

# 1400x1050 @ 60Hz M9 Laptop mode 

# ModeLine "1400x1050" 122.000 1400 1488 1640 1880 1050 1052 1064 1082 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x2400 @ 25Hz for IBM T221, VS VP2290 and compatible display devices

# Modeline "1920x2400@25" 124.620 1920 1928 1980 2048 2400 2401 2403 2434 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x2400 @ 30Hz for IBM T221, VS VP2290 and compatible display devices

# Modeline "1920x2400@30" 149.250 1920 1928 1982 2044 2400 2402 2404 2434 +hsync +vsync

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset     "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver      "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# installed.

#    BusID       "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam    256

#    Clocks      25.2 28.3

EndSection

# === ATI device section ===

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

# ### generic DRI settings ###

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

# === misc DRI settings ===

    Option "mtrr"                       "off" # disable DRI mtrr mapper, driver has its own code for mtrr

# ### FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ###

# === Screen Management ===

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000000" 

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "AUTO, AUTO"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "HSync2"                     "unspecified" 

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "unspecified" 

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0" 

# === TV-out Management ===

    Option "NoTV"                       "no"     

    Option "TVStandard"                 "PAL-B"     

    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "0"     

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

# === Center Mode (Laptops only) ===

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

# === Pseudo Color Visuals (8-bit visuals) ===

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

# === QBS Management ===

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

# === FSAA Management ===

    Option "FSAAEnable"                 "no"

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

# === Misc Options ===

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "0"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "no"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=4e4a

    Screen 0

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    #Option "backingstore"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

#        Virtual     1280 1024

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Server Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.

    Screen "Screen0"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

### EOF ###

```

----------

## happyfish

danke fürs posten  :Wink: 

ich muß leider weiter nerven  :Sad: 

bin nach dem mini howto: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-282983-highlight-emerge+atidrivers.html vorgegangen und erhalte dennoch folgenden fehler:

```

# cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep WW

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed! *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available * 

# fglrxinfo

Xlib: extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0". display ":0.0 screen: 0

<alles mesamülll>

```

nun hab ich hier: http://odin.prohosting.com/wedge01/gentoo-radeon-faq.html#4_hardened_gcc

dazu gefunden, dass derselbe gcc alles zusammenschnitzen sollte, also über nacht ein 

```
 emerge -e world 
```

 durchlaufen lassen, um ganz sicher zu sein, dass dieses problem ausgeschlossen wird und das howto noch 3x mal durchgearbeitet. für "meinen fehler" wird ja meist kernel neu bauen empfohlen - alles gemacht.

hier nochmal die wichtigesten zustände:

```

Kernel:

Character devices:

<M> /dev/agpgart

<M> Intel 440...

..und natürlich kein DRI

# lsmod

.

fglrx

intel_agp

agpgart

.

```

die xorg.conf ist hier: http://www.htw-dresden.de/~s51390/tux/xorg.conf

es tut mir echt leid und bin mir sicher, dass das thema "ati klemmt" alle, die es hinbekommen oder keine ati haben, unheimlich nervt. hab nur leider in allen möglichen foren, faq, howtos nichts weiter gefunden, was wirklich hilft.Last edited by happyfish on Fri Apr 15, 2005 10:24 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tuxmonkeyy

Alles klar...Problem gelöst!!

von ati!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 3D Applications Produce Open of Shared Memory Object Failed Error Message
> 
> This information applies to the following system configurations:
> ...

 

geht jetzt alles  :Smile: )

Mfg

----------

## NightDragon

@tuxmonkeyy

Bitte gerne und cool - man lernt nie aus. shm war bei mir automatisch on (habs nie bewusst eingestellt), jetzt weiß ich das auch  :Wink: 

@happyfish

Versuch mal ob du als root DRM hast. Wenn ja, dann musst du noch in der xorg.conf folgendes eintragen:

```

Section "dri"

   Mode 0666

EndSection

```

und das könnte auch was machen:

```

Section "Extensions"

   Option "RENDER" "Enable"

EndSection

```

----------

## happyfish

 *NightDragon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Versuch mal ob du als root DRM hast.

 

Wie genau ist das zu verstehen, bzw. wie findet man das heraus? Jedenfalls gibt es auf diesem lappi nur root und noch keine weiteren Nutzer.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn ja, dann musst du noch in der xorg.conf folgendes eintragen:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

steht drin

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> und das könnte auch was machen:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

macht's aber leider nicht  :Sad:  auf jeden fall brig ich dir ne flasche wein vom eigenen weinberg mit, wenn ich das nächste mal in gurgl in. deine geduld ist ja phänomenal.

----------

## tuxmonkeyy

verstehe ich das richtig..du arbeitest immer mit root?

wenn ja dann könnte das glaube ich der fehler sein

...

bei mir als root!

```

bash-2.05b# fglrxinfo

bash: fglrxinfo: command not found

```

und als user gehts!

Wenn ichs falsch verstanden habe dann vergiss was ich geschrieben habe!

mfg

*edit* @ Nightdragon wie muss ich das denn jetzt mit den neuen Kernel machen??

----------

## NightDragon

@ happyfish

Achso verstehe, na dann muss es was anderes sein. Dann liegt es wohl zu 90% an deiner xorg.conf

@tuxmonkeyy

Nein darann liegt es nicht. Bei dir ist der Fehler, das er nur fglrxinfo nicht findet - das hat aber nichts mit dem User wie mit den Pfadeinstellungen zu tun.

Man sollte allgemein möglichst wenig mit root machen. Sprich immer einen User für die Grafische usw...

Den User kann man ja der Gruppe wheel hinzufügen und dann mit "su" zum root wechseln, wenns nötig ist.

Das Problem ist das ein falscher Handgriff als root schlimme Folgen haben kann, als User aber selten was groß kaputt macht.

Gewisse dinge wie "mergen" oder das editieren der xorg.conf ist aber nur mit root sinnvoll... bzw. auch möglich.

----------

## tuxmonkeyy

poste doch mal deine xorg @ happyfish

----------

## happyfish

liegt hier: http://www.htw-dresden.de/~s51390/tux/xorg.conf

----------

## tuxmonkeyy

hmm da haste ja schon viel verändert....save die doch mal und mach mit nem user fglrxconfig neu ob du das problem dann immer noch hast??

mfg

----------

## happyfish

ok. jetzt ich im arsch. auf einmal war das make wieder weg (NightDragon kennt den lustigen thread. nun ist aber auch weg, wenn ich von der livedc boote, chroote, env-update und source /etc/profile mache. emerge --update world oder make oder was-auch-immer geht nicht mehr: tomost build error sys-devel/make-3.80-r1 failed. 

```
fix_libtool_files.sh
```

 nutzt auch nix. das heißt, ich habe kein make und kann mir keinen neuen kernel bauen. wenn nicht einer ne gute idee hat, dann darf ich von vorne anfangen und wir sehen uns in einer woche in diesem thread wieder.

nun bin ich kein happyfish mehr  :Sad: 

----------

## NightDragon

Von vorne musst du nicht anfangen. aber Poste mir so 10 bis 20 der letzten Zeilen des fehlers.

da steckt schon was drinnen das hilft!

----------

## happyfish

jo, ich melde mich  :Wink: 

an dieser stelle möcht eich allen geduldigen helfern danken und mal was zurückgeben. ich habe meine installprobs und -lösungen dokumentiert. wer also ein Acer Travelmate 4001WLMi oder ähnliches Notebook aufsetzen möchte, kann gerne hier:

http://www.htw-dresden.de/~s51390/tux/4001.html

reinschauen, eventuell steht da ein passender hinweis.

wenn ich dann selber glücklich am ende der installation angekommen bin, dann dürfte dort eine menge drinstehen.

----------

